# Daily Exercise Routine For Seniors...



## beer-b-q (Aug 4, 2010)

*Daily Exercise Routine For Seniors...*





  A child's toy block works just as well.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 13, 2010)

That's the routine that I do. Geez-no wonder I'm so winded after doing my daily walk-I need to use a smaller block!


----------



## aeroforce100 (Aug 13, 2010)

Glad I am in shape and don't have to worry about that.....As long as you consider round a shape!


----------

